# Defend, Takedown, Submit



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2006)

This is the title of Taejoon (Henry) Lee's recently released book. I was wondering if anyone from the HRD crowd has read this yet?


----------



## ajs1976 (Jan 19, 2006)

The last issue of Black Belt mag had an article about Taejoon Lee and the book.  It looked like some of the pictures might have been taken from the book.  He was also on the cover.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2006)

I read the article. It's the usual we-were-doing-grappling-before-the-Gracies thing. It was actually kind of sad...claiming it had always been there and was a crucial part of the art but that people weren't ready for it in the 70s. Frankly, it read like a parody of arts jumping on the grappling bandwagon.

It's all the more sad because I believe HRD has a lot to offer, and standing grappling has always been a significant part of the system...but they're obviously trying to cash in on the grappling craze and are once again using the sort of false history that the Lees are notorious for using.


----------



## Miles (Jan 20, 2006)

Am not part of the HRD crowd but I have all 3 books by GM Lee.

I too saw the article referenced by Arnisador and have seen the ads for the book.  I am under the impression that Master Henry Lee is very talented, but I guess I'd like to see how he moves rather than just what is in the book.  Maybe I'll just wait for the video....

Miles


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh I've seen him on film and see how he moves, I was actually more interested in the contents of the new book and if it varied greatly from the first three volumes by SGM Lee.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2006)

Miles said:
			
		

> Am not part of the HRD crowd but I have all 3 books by GM Lee.



Me too. Interesting stuff.


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 8, 2006)

ouch! harsh stuff guys


----------

